# Best Stepped Grinder



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

I've been given loads of excellent advice on coffee forums, but I'm still not too sure which grinder to go for. After originally being put off stepped ginders, i'm now leaning towards getting one.

I'm wanting a doserless (I know that much) grinder, with a small footprint, that's easily adjustable between french press and filter (aeropress). At some point in the future I'm likely to invest in some other brewing devices maybe even an espresso in a few years time. Because I like switching between my brewing methods that's what's making me think stepped is the way to go.

At the moment I've been reading up on the Baratza Maestro Plus, the Baratza Virtuosa, the Rancilio Rocky and the Mahlkoenig Vario. My budget's £350 but I would quite happily spend less.

If anyone's got any comments on the above grinders or any others I should be considering I'd love to hear them! Many thanks!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Compak k3 touch is well worth looking at and is around your budget


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion, just had a quick look, and could only see a stepless version. Maybe a little large for what I'm after too!


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

I treated myself to the doserless Rancilio Rocky for Christmas.

Very sturdy & compact.

Absolutely no coffee remains in the spout.

Only problem - casts a shadow on my poor esspreso machine - now I have to get a new shiny one of these too!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the K3 and although it is stepless it has a collar that you twist to adjust the grind. Not a worm gear that some machines have (this would take ages to go between espresso and french press). I can move the collar from one extreme to the other in a few seconds. The grind quality is second to none. I think either the K3 or the Vario will be best for your needs. It's only worm gear grinders that you should avoid and even some of them have a collar and a worm gear (I think the Macaps have this) so would also be fine.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The Mazzer grinders have the same collar system for adjustment very quick to rotate it between grind settings with fine adjustment if required. If you switch between very different grind settings all you need to do is put your own marks on the adjustment collar with a CD pen for example to indicate your grind settings. Best of both worlds then, quick adjustment and fine adjustment for the future if tweaking a grind setting for espresso.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Really enjoying using the Mahlkonig Vario which has good repeatability after changing between grind sizes. Easy to use. Timed dose or manual, doserless and very little grind retention (0.1 or 0.2 of gram depending on beans used and grind size)


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! I think the K3 is maybe a little large for me, as I have limited space in the kitchen. Although I'd really like a Mazzer grinder, again it's a bit on the big side and just outside my budget for a new one. I'm really drawn to both the Rocky and the Vario, but (more so on other forums) both machines seem to have really mixed reviews, people seem to either love them or hate them, but I'm not too sure why?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

If I was told that I had to choose between the Rocky and the Vario, I reckon the Vario would get the nod. The grind adjustability and low grind retention would swing it.

Do bear in mind that us coffee nuts tend to have very pronounced views about the equipment we try and use which can over emphasise the whole good/bad thing. I don`t think anyone here has suggested the Vario is a "bad" grinder. Other coffee sites tend to blow very hot on a new product from time to time, then you get a rash of very negative comments - Rancilio Silvia and Rocky, Mahlkonig Vario being examples. I treat this activity with a degree of healthy scepticism, suspecting a bit of keyboard warrior activity and negativism just because it goes against previous comments


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks. From what I had read I thought the Vario would probably out-perform the Rocky. Is the Rocky suitable for espresso, or does it struggle a bit? There seems very little in the way of reviews or owners comments of the Baratza Virtuosa, is it a commonly used grinder, or are there better grinders out there at the same price point?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The issue with the Rocky is that some people have said on other forums that they found the steps a little too wide for really precise dialing in for espresso,as in you can find yourself wanting to be between two steps, someone on the forum should be able to advise whether this is a significant issue or just a bit of exaggeration. The Vario does not have this problem. As for the Virtuoso, Glenn on the forum quotes it as being capable of espresso grinding, I have not tried one but have a less robustly made version of the same grinder ( the Dualit grinder ) which I use for non espresso grinding when I also had the Iberital MC2 for espresso. I take it on holiday for grinding drip, french press or Brikka. It works well and is easy to adjust, just lacks the solid construction of the burr carriers on the Virtuoso to allow for espresso use, I would imagine the burrs are higher quality as well on the Virtuoso


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I had my heart set on a Rocky originally. I have a Silvia so I decided it was the perfect companion. At the time I decided to get one everybody was raving about them but by the time I actually had the money opinion had changed and it was purely down to the gaps between the steps. Most people reporting a 5-6 second gap in pour time (which when the difference between a nice espresso and a great one can be a couple of seconds... this can be a pain). I then see loads of people modifying them and adding ugly worm gears etc to get around this problem. I think the build of the Rocky is supposed to be fantastic and the grind consistency very good it's just this one issue which for espresso is pretty big. There will always be new innovations so all you can do is make the most of your money at the time. I just think if you're going to spend X amount on a Rocky you may as well spend a little more and get something that won't have this issue. I'm not saying the Rocky is redundant it's still a great grinder but it's probably most suited to folks who grind for many different brew methods. Being purely an espresso drinker, grind accuracy is of paramount importance to me. You will ultimately have to make your own decision but from what I've read I think the best use of your cash for you would be the Vario.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

When I was buying my grinder I also whittled it down to the Vario and the Rocky. I was tempted to pair up the Rocky grinder with the Silvia (being a woman I was concerned about accessories matching!!), however I opted for the Vario and I'm glad I did. It's easy to make very fine adjustments. It's quiet and turns itself off after use so one less thing to worry about.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! The Vario definitely seems to have a few fans! At the moment I'm torn between the Vario and (saving myself a few quid) the Virtuoso.....think I still need to do a bit more research.


----------



## Lynne (Jan 15, 2011)

I cannot compare the Vario to other grinders, but I love mine- very easy to adjust, great grind, and useful timer if you want it, or not. So another vote for the Vario!


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm running a vario too and it's a great machine. The only real niggle is that with some (very few i've found) beans the grind can be a bit static and just stick to the sides of the hopper or not make it fully into the portafilter. Glad I chose it over the rocky though.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Got myself a vario from Hasbean. It arrived a couple of days ago, so I'm still getting used to it but I'm very happy so far! Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

How long is it safe to leave beans in the hopper and for them still to stay fresh?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

What you've got to remember is that the hopper obviously isn't airtight, so the less time that they spend in there the better, imho.

Nowadays I keep my beans in an airtight jar, weighing out the quantity that I need just before I use them. I backed away from this method for ages, as preferred just to switch on the grinder and go (and I thought it looked more professional!) - but I'm sure that doing a shot-by-shot weighing has increased both my shot consistency and quality to such an extent that it's now just part of my routine.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I do the same as Vintage. Best way for home users who only drink a few cups a day (in my opinion







)


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I kind of like the switch on and go as I have so little time in the mornings. I guess the best thing to do is guestimate how much I use each day, so that I'm only topping up once every 24 hrs.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Whatever works for you. I know the Vario is pretty accurate so you could work out how much you use on average per cup, plus how many cups per day. Then weigh the beans out and chuck them in the hopper. Then put a little mark on the hopper where they come upto. Then you just have to fill to line once a day and you can chop and change beans at will.


----------

